

Ask HN: Port my number to Twillio or GV? - quantumpotato_

GV has that weird 50sms limit, and it looks like you need to register a <i>new</i> carrier number to get it working, based on their porting faq.<p>Twillio looks perfect.. I could forward twillio to GV and get calls in my e-mail.
======
quantumpotato_
If you have experience with this, or a reason not to, please comment.

